# manuelli



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

soes ne1 have any pics of a huge manuells....like 12+ inches in a tank, ive never seen a real big one


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i dont know of any 12 inchers on here but i could be wrong...check this out.Manny Thread


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> soes ne1 have any pics of a huge manuells....like 12+ inches in a tank, ive never seen a real big one


pm BUBBA for a pic, he has a 12" manny


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

mr harley's 10+ is badass, and then there's gigante piranha's that's like 16".


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

a bunch of mannys, 16 to 18 inches in length

View attachment 78186


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

more pics
View attachment 78189

View attachment 78190

View attachment 78191


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that last picture scares the crap out of me for some reason. that thing is like jaws.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> mr harley's 10+ is badass, and then there's gigante piranha's that's like 16".


How Big is Gigante's Manny Is ??
Wow mines is only 12 "


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Here's BUBAS big MANNY.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

WOw all these manny's look great


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I dont think anyone has one over 12-14" if I remember correctly, I certainly dont remember a 16"er ever making it into the hobby!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i could be completely mistaken. back when i was looking into mannys i asked the same question as furious and these are a couple of pics that were shared with me. the beast on the bottom in my post is gigante's. i have no idea what size it really is. it's just heresay on my part, but i thought someone said it was like 16". i apologize if that's erroneous. it's still big though.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

The fish was about 13 to 14 inches. He is currently owned by Joe from Michigan. Wes (piranhaking) has seen this fish recently and might be able to tell you more about it! The picture does not really show his size well. Someone out there has my old pics showing his size really well. Anybody got those?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> The fish was about 13 to 14 inches. He is currently owned by Joe from Michigan. Wes (piranhaking) has seen this fish recently and might be able to tell you more about it! The picture does not really show his size well. Someone out there has my old pics showing his size really well. Anybody got those?


Sweet That must be the Biggest


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> The fish was about 13 to 14 inches. He is currently owned by Joe from Michigan. Wes (piranhaking) has seen this fish recently and might be able to tell you more about it! The picture does not really show his size well. Someone out there has my old pics showing his size really well. Anybody got those?


Sweet That must be the Biggest








[/quote]








I see you found my manny :rasp: 
















I seen Bubbas and pics do you not do that monster any Justice , 
And Waynes old Monster


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Gigante Pirana said:


> The fish was about 13 to 14 inches. He is currently owned by Joe from Michigan. Wes (piranhaking) has seen this fish recently and might be able to tell you more about it! The picture does not really show his size well. Someone out there has my old pics showing his size really well. Anybody got those?


the pic dont show his size at all. id call him a 14". he's huge though and def the biggest one i've heard of or seen.
wes


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

not only did i find your fish harley........i photoshopped him!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> not only did i find your fish harley........i photoshopped him


I thought something looked different about it ....







Mad Skills


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

he's the raddest fish ever.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Huge Ass Manny'. Nothing buy pure Beauty!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i did my best to clear the pic with the HUGE MANNIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!This is my favorite pic!

View attachment 78262


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

that manny has a nice big jaw


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> more pics
> View attachment 78189
> 
> View attachment 78190
> ...


The third pic can make you piss yourself when your holding a monster that HUGE!!


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> a bunch of mannys, 16 to 18 inches in length
> 
> View attachment 78186


Is this yours mannys? Would be fun to see more pics!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Gigante Pirana said:


> The fish was about 13 to 14 inches. He is currently owned by Joe from Michigan. Wes (piranhaking) has seen this fish recently and might be able to tell you more about it! The picture does not really show his size well. Someone out there has my old pics showing his size really well. Anybody got those?


Oh wow, I never knew Joe had a big manny like that, nice..









What picture in this thread is his fish???


----------

